# St Louis, MO Slot Car Show - Sunday December 8



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Please see the attached flyer.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I have decided to thin out the herd. Look for me at the St. Louis Slot Car Show. I will have over 100 slot cars for sale.
hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

100 slot cars for sale? I was thinking about sitting this one out but you are making it almost impossible. I wrecked my car last night so now I am trying to figure out how to afford both things. The car may need to wait. It is not that bad. 

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Two weeks to the St. Louis show. Who's going? I'm all packed up and ready to sell.
hojoe


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I was planning the 4 hour drive up but have a last minute emergency trip to Vegas leaving the 8th.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I hope to be their. fcb


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Is this the only one in St.Louis??


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The next one will be in late March or early April.

OB


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

One week away! If the interest here is any gauge, it will be a slow show. I hope sales are brisk (like the weather), I need Christmas money. LOL
joe


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

Ho joe I will be there ready to bay


----------



## shaarky57 (Feb 17, 2013)

*st louis show*

hi joe.ford cowboy and old blue....i'll be there with my brother and uncle


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Less than 24 hours till showtime. I'm so excited I don't know if I'll be able to sleep tonight. I hope the weather doesn't screw things up. I figure most slot car guys are pretty die hard and will come out regardless of the weather. See ya there!
hojoe


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I hope all My " HOGITS" friends have safe travel to and from the show and have a great time. Wish I was there..........:wave:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Well the fall show has come and gone now. It was good to see Lendell and HO Joe. I scored a few cars, but this close to Christmas, a few was all I could afford. The crowd was a little thin due to some snowy weather but Joe said he sold a few so he seemed happy.

I scored a red Aurora bug, a black Elva Flamethrower and a new chassis so I am happy. 

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It was good to see everybody. Because of the weather and the late date (it used to be held at the end of Oct/beginning of Nov.) we had a low turnout. I sold more high end items than common stuff. All in all, it was a good show for me. I'm already psyched about the spring show, which usually has a better turnout. See ya there.
hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Are you planning to sell at the spring show?

OB


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Most definitely!
hojoe


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Joe, Ya got any dates for the spring show?? Looking to make that one and maybe set up. Need a date so I can book my travel tickets.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

No, to early to know.
hojoe


----------

